# Viper Trick vs. Wasp Sharpshooter vs. Stinger?



## emrah (Aug 28, 2012)

55# Bear Grizzly. Shooting a Beman Centershots with 75 gr brass inserts. My arrows need 100 gr broadheads (not 125 or higher). My choices:

Slick Trick Viper Trick
Magnus Stinger (or Buzzcut)
Wasp Sharpshooter 
DRT Dirt Nap

I know the Magnus is a proven commodity in a trad setup. What about the others? Any real world (like first hand) experience with them?

Thanks,

Emrah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emrah (Aug 28, 2012)

Anyone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I have no experience with any of them other than Slick Tricks out of a compound once (worked well). I'd favor one of the cut on contact heads and even use COC heads with my compound. Like you said the Magnus Stinger is a proven head but the DRT looks promising too. 

All that really matters is that you can get them sharp and put them in the right place, even the non-COC heads would likely work fine. You may find a straight edge broadhead easier to sharpen than a curved edge.


----------



## BassinBowhunter (May 6, 2011)

The head listed that I have used was 4 blade Stingers. They were the broadhead that killed my biggest buck to date. Can't beat the warranty with Magnus!


----------



## Rook52 (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm with Easy on this one I used to shoot slick trick out of my Mathews. I've since switched to my black widow for the last couple of years. Anyways the slick tricks where deviating, it looked like I shot the deer with a slug. I shoot bear razors now I'm a big fan of cut on contact broadheads.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Wasp Sharpshooter or Stingers Dirtnap look good but I prefer the bleeder blades a little further back. Have shot 3 deer 1 elk and a 400lb pig with the Sharpshooter's all but one were just devastated.


----------



## emrah (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, I ordered a pack of Buzzcuts today. We'll see how they fly when they get here!

Emrah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

You've just listed some great reasons not to shoot 100 grain heads. I'd get rid of that 75 grain insert so I could shoot a good head.

Bowmania


----------



## emrah (Aug 28, 2012)

Huh? What's wrong with the heads I listed? Especially the Magnus?

Emrah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowsage (Apr 29, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing emrah , not sure how you can improve on dead! Magnus are good


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

Emrah, We all have creditability issues, because no one knows who we are. I'd be happy to give you some of mine in a pm.

First off let me say, since I'm cheap, I don't like screw on broadheads. It's tough to change weight compared to just changing adaptors. Most cost 30 to 50 bucks. I have plenty of those screw ins sitting in my drawer. I started with 125 grain heads and now shoot 160 that weight a lot more than 160. YOu will change heads in your archery career. With this in mind, 100 grain screw ins are a bad choice, some I'll be nitpicking, but with your 75 grain insert it's probably not nitpicking.

Let's talk about each individual head. Wasp. I can make the case for it being the worst (becides mechanical) heads out there. If you look at the blades, they are a 1 to 1 inch ratio. 3 to 1 is a mechanical advantage, so why not shoot something that approaches that ratio. I'm not saying they don't work, a field point will kill an animal. 

Here's a picture of a Slick Trick I found in a moose I shot with a STOS broadhead. My trad bow at 50 at 29 inches got about 20 inches of penetration. The ST was shot from a compound (guides didn't know the poundage, but I'll bet 65-70). It got 6 inches and had a bent blade. Both shots were just behind the shoulder 3 inches apart.

Magnus Stinger Buzcut. This or the dirt are the best you mentioned. Why the Buzz? All it does is impedes penetration. I'll take any head that's as long and as wide. In my opinion, longer and wider are better for whitetails.

Wasp. One inch wide and not very long. Compare it to a STOS. It's 1 and 1/8 and due to the length of the blades it would out penetrate a one inch wide BH.

Dirt. I could not find out how wide. Cutting edges of all the blades sounds like an advertising ploy. Not a bad head, but again the length compared to a STOS (just using it as an example of something that's better). I'd like to know how wide it is.

Bowmania


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

I forgot to mention a point about replaceable blades. None are as sharp as I'm going to get my OWN heads. And I can't sharpen anything without a bracket.

Bowmania


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

I shot buzzcuts 4 blade and the stingers 2 blade. Both fly well but the buzz cut im not sure if it the buzz cut or the extra blades but didnt get as good of penetration as the stingers.


----------



## emrah (Aug 28, 2012)

You make valid points. It's all moot now though, as my bow just delaminated a couple hours ago

My fault. I left it sitting in direct sunlight sitting on a black plastic surface.

I have a 45# Montana on the way. I was over bowed with the Grizzly anyway. I just wish I could have sold it first.

This opens up more broafhead options. I'm keeping my arrows as-is (31", 400 spine, 75gr brass inserts, 5" feathers) but I'm sure I'll have to step up to a 150 to 175gr head. Maybe more? 

I really like having those heavy brass inserts up front. I have them in my compound arrows as well and am convinced as to their flight and penetration characteristics.

Maybe there's a Simmon Shark of some variety in my future?

Emrah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Buy half a dozen field point test kits from 3Rivers (http://www.3riversarchery.com/buy/arrows/field-points/test-kits), figure out which weight gives you the best bare shaft flight, then buy broadheads of the same weight.

You will find lots of good choices in the 150 grains and up broadhead range.

This is a good link to the bare shaft tuning process, in my opinion definitely the best way to insure good broadhead flight...http://www.acsbows.com/bareshaftplaning.html


----------



## mikesohm/magnus (Jun 13, 2004)

emrah-first of all thanks for your post. Our Magnus Stinger and Buzzcut are not "traditional broadheads" Most bowhunters who shoot our heads are shooting compounds and crossbows. Our original welded heads which is the broadheads we started with in 1984 were for traditional bowhunters, but that particular line was sold off 6 years ago. 

Take a look at our videos on our flight testing shooting out of high speed crossbows and compounds. Also take a look at our Black Hornet and Black Hornet ser razor. Lifetime replacement guarantee.


----------



## emrah (Aug 28, 2012)

So how does the adapter thing work? My Beman Centershots use a 9/32 field tip. If I wanted to use say a Zwickey or original Magnus (Thunder Valley) head with more weight, how would I use an adapter, what size?

Emrah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

